# Do you go to parties?



## wasteofmytime (Sep 10, 2013)

It's simple-how often do you go partying and what was your most and least favourite party of all time if you do


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very rarely, only if my best friend is having one. Her's are really fun. Do clubs count? If so, I've been to maybe one or two of those and hate it. There are too many people there. Least favorite club/party would have to be when we went for my friend's birthday. The people there were just crazy and didn't know how to keep their hands to themselves.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

No, I could never handle a party. Two of my biggest pet peeves are loud music and crowded places. :um


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I did in the past. The worst might have been times when I didn't drink enough, so I didn't have any fun. Or for whatever reason I just didn't talk to much of any people and it was boring. There was one that really sucked where they on purpose made it so there were a lot more women than men. If that wasn't bad enough, they ran out of vodka to make cocktails. I couldn't drink beer because they only had like 2 bathrooms for over 100 people. Beer makes you pee a lot and that is just not feasible if the line is long. So not only was I not able to hook up with anyone, I couldn't even get drunk.

There were a few others where the party was too small so I couldn't just disappear into the crowd and I spent much of the party just sitting there alone. Embarassing when the person who invited you says that you are too closed-off. 

Another I went to was so small that me and my roommate went right back home. Less than 20 people and the roommate refused to go to this other larger party, so I got all dressed up for nothing.

Some of the better ones were where I kissed 2-3 guys in a night or kissed just 1 really hot guy basically the whole time at the party. I also enjoyed some where I had many good conversations with a variety of people. Two of the raves I went to were excellent too but for different reasons. I really enjoyed ecstasy and the whole atmosphere of the rave. Kind of a love, peace, and happiness vibe. And I actually danced for hours when normally even when drunk I only dance a little bit. The music sounded sooooo good while on ecstasy. At the raves I didn't really care about kissing anyone I just enjoyed holding hands and talking to people.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never been partying and I don't care to go. I've been invited to a few, but I declined every time. The closest i've come to "partying" is having dinner parties/potlucks with a group of friends because i'm an old fart already. :lol


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

never have, probably never will.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Ive been to a total of 5 parties in my life. I cant say that Ive actually enjoyed any of them.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't go to parties much anymore since I don't live near any of my friends, but I used to go to anything I was invited to. My least favorite party was one where I went to some guy's house who was a cousin of someone I knew. It was pretty chill until some random emo kids showed up. They spent the entire time giving me and my best friend extremely dirty looks (I'm sure they wondered what girls like us were doing at _their_ friend's house)  The best party I ever went to had more people and was in Malibu for an old HS friend's birthday party. I didn't know very many people, but most of the kids went to college with him so they were pretty nice.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have only been to one party which was at my own backyard. Haha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never have gone and never will. Never been asked to go to a party.


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't get invited to parties, so no. I am a graduate student now, and the head of my department had a "beginning of the year party" at his home in August. I went to that, but sat outside in a chair in the corner the whole time (others were outside too), and talked mostly to the people I came with. I didn't like having to go inside (to the bathroom or for food or whatever) b/c there were so many people in there and I know they were judging me! So when I did have to go inside, I just kept my eyes focused on the floor and hurriedly walked past people.


----------



## minnie52 (Aug 30, 2013)

Never go anymore cuz I don't have to


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I used to go to parties all the time when I was a teen/early 20's. But then depression and anxiety took its tole and haven't been to one in like 6 years...


----------



## wayfreshnclean (Sep 21, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I used to go to parties all the time when I was a teen/early 20's. But then depression and anxiety took its tole and haven't been to one in like 6 years...


It saddens me when I read this. 6 years is a long time and I can't even imagine how hard and painful that time was . I almost feel guilty saying that I hope I can overcome my SA much faster.

I used to go to parties all the time too in high school and just last semester in college. I used to drink, smoke A LOT of pot, later on experimenting with other drugs (psychedelics, mdma, pills, cocaine). At times in high school I was quite popular because I had a fake ID and could be counted on to get alcohol. I also sold various...things...that gained some attention as well.

But when I graduated high school and went off to Uni, all of those things didn't matter anymore and I just froze and isolated myself. I wanted a clean life, but I just didn't know how to have it and who to have it with.

Anyways, I withdrew from Uni, came home and further isolated myself. The first time I "hung out" with a friend I knew from high school, we snorted lines of xanax and from there I quickly gained my confidence. I was obsessed with working out, talking to any girl I thought was attractive, went to clubs, partied even harder, and dabbled with (harder?) drugs.

Eventually things started falling apart. I felt like I didn't know who I was and started to feel "awkward", just lost it. Quickly I just isolated myself. A couple of months of friends frequently calling me without me ever answering.

And here I am now.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Nope and I have no interest in ever going to one.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

One party in high school. Never again. Talk about an UN-enjoyable time - wow... no, no, no, no, NO.

Even parties within my family... Ugh... My stepsister's 40th, my mother's 50th, my stepfather's 60th... 

I'd rather be shot.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My partying began at age 20 when I left the US and stopped once I came back (age 33). I've only gone out in the US a handful of times in my life.


----------



## usafuturesoldier4000 (Sep 26, 2013)

wasteofmytime said:


> It's simple-how often do you go partying and what was your most and least favourite party of all time if you do


small room with a large crowd...no thank-you


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Once every twenty-one years or so. My most favourite party was the one where I hid in the host's bedroom and said host came in with his hand moving rhythmically in his underpants and then attempted to shake my hand. That was also my least favourite party.


----------



## Christof (Apr 24, 2013)

i had been asked a few times but now not anymore... in two years time, i went to only one party ... and i had to drink a few cans of beers before showing off because i was so nervous before. i ended up at the party, they thought i had taken drugs lol. 
finally, the party was fine and i ended up dancing all nite long (after being heavily drunk) ... we swore to do it again but finally i never been invited anymore lol...because now those people are too busy with others things obviously.
it is the only time, i received so many comments on an only picture from the party posted on facebook, it was mint time lol,


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

My roommate who is in a fraternity, was going to take me to one last night finally after 2 years of begging me to go, but we ended up having to leave due to him having poor grades. Pretty much he doesn't have the grades the fraternity wants him to uphold.

We're going to try again tonight and see if the fraternity has a party he can go to. He's been wanting for me to go and I've finally given in because if I go in buzzed, I won't mind it. 

The big reason I don't want to go to these parties is because I know I won't have anyone to relate to. What good is a buzz if you can't share it with anyone?

But other then that, I've only been to non-drinking parties just a couple of other times. They tended to be hit or miss and I tended to cling to the friend I went with.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

not unless I have no choice, or if I'm needed to be the DD.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

nope I been invited


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I actually thought only college students and older had them, up until an internet friend of mine talked about people her age having parties a lot. I've never been invited but if I did get invited to one and went, I'd be so miserable.


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

No I dont


----------



## So Lonely (Nov 7, 2012)

No, and i've never been invited to one either. I wouldn't even know what to do at a party, or what a party is like, outside from what i've seen in the movies.


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

Nah, partying sounds boring.


----------



## Qavirr (Sep 28, 2013)

Parties are a killbox for someone like me. Every glare is a gun firing on all cylinders and there is no cover. Only time i attend one is if my refusal with offend someone important to me, and there are only three people i care about that much (hint: they all have my last name).


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes I still go to "parties" but nothing too crazy. It all depends on my mood and the social gatherings I attend are usually for older crowds centered around common interests. In fact, I have one next month at a clubhouse hosted by one of my good online friends. I'm in charge of wine and decor. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

So Lonely said:


> No, and i've never been invited to one either. I wouldn't even know what to do at a party, or what a party is like, outside from what i've seen in the movies.


this

:cry


----------



## Drakey (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah if I get invited somewhere. I'm a college student, occasionally I like to go out and party because liquor makes me easier to talk to.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

Never been invited, if I am in the future I will not go most likely. But I doubt I am asked.


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

I’ve never been to one, and I’m fine with that. I might consider going to one if I had friends to go with........but yeah........I don’t.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I didn't think there were as many young folks who didn't go to parties at all.

I go out to clubs, bars, or parties all the time. Almost every weekend. As long as alcohol is involved, I'll manage to have somewhat of a good time.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I used to always go to raves one of my mates from high school was a DJ and now has his own record label so would always tag along with him. Rarely went nightclubbing though just wasn't my scene. What's there to like about **** music and overpriced drinks.


----------



## Fangs (Sep 29, 2013)

Ha, no. I can barely open the door to let the cat out, let alone go to a party full of people.


----------



## Griffin94 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've never really been to a party. Been to a club a few times, but had to be on a lot of drugs to feel somewhat comfortable. Can't really do it anymore even with the drugs, just feel way to anxious.


----------



## minnie52 (Aug 30, 2013)

*I Hear Ya!!*



Just Lurking said:


> One party in high school. Never again. Talk about an UN-enjoyable time - wow... no, no, no, no, NO.
> 
> Even parties within my family... Ugh... My stepsister's 40th, my mother's 50th, my stepfather's 60th...
> 
> I'd rather be shot.


LOL!!!! This is *exactly *how I feel


----------



## minnie52 (Aug 30, 2013)

*I So Relate to This...*



Fangs said:


> Ha, no. I can barely open the door to let the cat out, let alone go to a party full of people.


:boogieI just love it!! You made me laugh so hard - thanks :haha


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. The last party I want to was over 13 years ago, and was therefore a children's birthday party. I can't stand crowds of people so you wont get me going to an actual party in this day and age.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

No. I am weird when it comes to me wanting to go to parties. For the most part I have no interest, but sometimes I want to go to them to see what goes on. The older I get it feels like my anxiety and paranoia get worse.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Not very often. I did force myself to go to a small one recently because I knew how much it would mean to my cousin. That was a nerve wrecking event but sometimes it's worth going through for those you care for!


----------



## monstercorp (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't care about going to parties anymore. I used to be worried all the time to get a party/place to go on weekends 'cause I saw all the people doing it and always commenting on how great it was. I've been to very few parties/clubs and the truth is that most of the times I didn't enjoy it, I mean it was OK but I could have been doing something else. It wasn't that amazing to me, it's never been so I just stopped worrying about that bs. I don't look for parties anymore, I don't care. I don't enjoy them so it's pointless. I used to drink on weekends with a few friends but I got sick of that. It's always the same c..p. It used to be good before, we drank and told stories/jokes, argued but I realized I wasn't getting anywhere with that so now I don't do it anymore and it's only 'cause I think it's boring. I'm ok on my own. I only try to get women every once in a while, that's way better (and I don't mean to be offensive).


----------



## Metalhead1014 (May 4, 2013)

The only parties i went to is my birthday party (long time ago) or some else birthday party. As time passed by, i never care to go to parties. I avoid any club or bar at all time too.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am lucky enough to have a really decent group of friends, I think that is the key for me. We have parties quite often, mainly around 15-25 people and sometimes do the fancy dressed themed thing too which is really fun.

I think it depends on the people there and what they want out of it. I can imagine some parties to be my worst nightmare.

Do you guys not think you could ever enjoy a party under any circumstances?


----------



## Shemozzle (Feb 19, 2013)

The last party I went to was about 8 years ago, haha.


----------

